# 3 month old Puppy Leg shakes



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I think this is a concern.
Please bring your dog to your Vet as soon as possible.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I do not have any advise, but have learned that if you notice something a Vet check might be in order just to put your mind at ease. Let us know how it goes.

PS. Love your picture!


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Annies front legs used to shake too. I was told it was just from being over worked, and she out grew it. Try cutting back on the length of your walks and play time. I hope this helps!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppy*

I would definitely call the vet and tell them and bring him in.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

When you say running - is this just letting him run around the yard or whatever? Or is this on leash and you jogging with him? Is the running forced or not?

The leg shaking could be a little ouch from being overworked. I would let him run around as much as he wants... on his own he is not going to overwork his baby limbs. But don't run him on leash.... especially on hard ground.


----------



## Bruce2011 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks so much! I have spoken with a vet and they had suggested he could be over worked. Its not a forced run, but when we're in the field he loves to chase the ball. Perhaps after 2-4 chases I will cut him off.

Again, thank you for your advice

I think I am going to call our vet if its the same today - its not a consistent shake, but happens from time to time.


----------



## Bruce2011 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks! I was told it was him being overworked. I am going to cut down his play time in the field by half and see what happens.

Again, thank you for your response


----------



## Bruce2011 (Dec 12, 2011)

I think I will call the vet after todays "field/park time". Im going to cut it in half today and see what the results are - he just has so much energy throughout the day and just loves chasing his ball (biggest smile), its hard to pull him away from it. I will keep u, and the other members posted  

Thanks!


----------

